# Cairo Time



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Cairo Time trailers and video clips on Yahoo! Movies

Movies are so magical. They have the power to transform the ordinary to extraordinary...


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Oh cool its Doctor Bashir from Star Trek!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Has this film been released in Cairo yet? I finally saw it last week - Cairo looks a lot emptier than normal!


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

I loved the movie, yes its a chick flick but I thought it was very well made. Nothing really happens in the movie, theres no plot its more of a series of events. But it captures Cairo well. I suggest everyone should see it, especially if your thinking about going to Cairo

PS. Alexander Siddig is an awesome actor!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

elrasho said:


> I loved the movie, yes its a chick flick but I thought it was very well made. Nothing really happens in the movie, theres no plot its more of a series of events. But it captures Cairo well. I suggest everyone should see it, especially if your thinking about going to Cairo
> 
> PS. Alexander Siddig is an awesome actor!


I agree - the plot was awful, I really like Alexander Siddig and it was nice to see Cairo in a film that didn't involve the Pyramids being blown up or somehow captured. But Cairo did look very empty.

Did you see the Joanna Lumley series on the Nile - I couldn't work out why the streets were so empty in the middle of the day and then she said part way through that it was Ramadan....


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Im watching that series, im on episode 2


----------

